# Wall Arch Collapse



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 11, 2008)

Gravity, erosion rob Utah park of popular arch - CNN.com (August 10, 2008)


----------



## BobVigneault (Aug 11, 2008)

Why can't we have nice things?


----------



## Pergamum (Aug 11, 2008)

Oh well, millions and millions of years to erode, and just a few minutes for it all to come crashing down.The proof of uniformatarianism over against catastrophism. [sarcasm]


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 11, 2008)

The grass withers, the flower fades, but the word of our God will stand forever. 
(Isa 40:8 ESV)


----------



## rjlynam (Aug 11, 2008)

Or maybe this one:

_Heaven and earth will pass away, but my words will not pass away. _
_(Luk 21:33 ESV)_


----------

